# Your favorite LOW Fodmap snack



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Hello all,

I just recently started the low fodmap diet and I am interested in hearing your favorite snacks so I can have an idea of what I should try!

Thanks.


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Low fodmap fruits, mozzarella sticks, chia seeds (I make pudding out of them), carrots, oatmeal, Lara Bars (my fave), limited amounts of nuts.


----------

